# Enseñar clases



## mjmuak

*Hola a todos:*

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3187722#post3187722

*En este hilo estamos discutiendo si la siguiente frase está bien o no:*

*El profesor enseña a los estudiantes (IO) clases de Inglés (DO). *

*Lo que yo entiendo con esta frase es que el profesor está enseñando las aulas de inglés a los estudiantes.*

*Mi opinión es que las clases no se enseñan, las clases se dan y se enseña a los estudiantes una materia.*

*Ivy29, de Colombia, asegura que esa frase es correctísima, cosa que yo no me he atrevido a contradecir. Me imagino que se trata simplemente de una diferencia de latitudes, así que os invito a que me digáis si esta frase os suena bien o no.*

*Un saludo*


----------



## Betildus

Yo pondría:
*- El profesor enseña a los estudiantes la asignatura de inglés .(redundancia con los estudiantes)*
*- El profesor imparte la asignatura de inglés.*
*- El profesor da clases de inglés.*
Esperemos que opinan los demás.
Saludos.


----------



## mjmuak

Gracias Betildus.

Entonces, tú no dirías ?"el profesor enseña clases de inglés"?


----------



## alepsi

Estoy de acuerdo con vos, Mjmuak; dicho así, enseñar se entiende como sinónimo de 'mostrar'. Para mí tendría que ser: "enseña inglés a los estudiantes" o "da a los estudiantes clases de inglés".
No me parece que "enseña clases de inglés" sea correcto: lo que se enseña es la asignatura (o, en este caso, el idioma), no las clases.

Saludos,
Alepsi


----------



## brenda e

Yo creo que aquí hay un problemas léxico semántico mas que gramatical, si cambiamos clases por lecciones ya no habría ambiguedad.

El profesor enseña a los estudiantes *lecciones *de Inglés


----------



## mjmuak

Gracias por los comentarios.

A mí la frase de Brenda me suena a que el profesor les está mostrando las lecciones que vienen en el libro o en otro sitio. Creo que "lecciones" funciona en este caso igual que "clases", tú no enseñas lecciones, enseñas el contenido de las lecciones, ?no?? Yo diría "da lecciones de inglés".


----------



## Mariarayen

Totalmente de acuerdo, las clases no se enseñan, se dan


----------



## Betildus

mjmuak said:


> Gracias Betildus.
> 
> Entonces, tú no dirías ?"el profesor enseña clases de inglés"?


eek: Lo había escrito mucho antes pero la página de WR se me caía)
N O, "nel". Para mí sería:
- El profesor da clases de inglés
Como lo puse en el post anterior



brenda e said:


> Yo creo que aquí hay un problemas léxico semántico mas que gramatical, si cambiamos clases por lecciones ya no habría ambiguedad.
> 
> El profesor enseña a los estudiantes *lecciones *de Inglés


¿No sería una redundancia: enseña lecciones?


----------



## Argónida

Para mí las clases y las lecciones se dan, sí.
Si enseñas clases quiere decir que enseñas las aulas, las habitaciones en las que se da clase.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mi opinion:
El profesor imparte clases de ingles, con lo cual enseña a los estudiantes a expresarse en ese idioma.


----------



## mjmuak

Pues de momento, todos de acuerdo. ¿Algún colombiano que se anime a contarnos lo que opina?? Quizá en Colombia se usa así, es posible.

Un saludo


----------



## Z a z a

Yo también: de acuerdo.

"Das" las clases.
"Enseñas" inglés.
No "enseñas" clases, las "das".


----------



## Guachipem

Cuando yo leo "enseña clases de inglés", entiendo que alguien está mostrando a otra persona cómo otro alguien imparte clases de inglés.

Yo diría "imparte clases de inglés/da clases de inglés".


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Me uno a todos ustedes. Las clases se dan o se imparten, y se toman o reciben.

Saludos desde México.


----------



## JABON

mjmuak said:


> *Hola a todos:*
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=3187722#post3187722
> 
> *En este hilo estamos discutiendo si la siguiente frase está bien o no:*
> 
> *El profesor enseña a los estudiantes (IO) clases de Inglés (DO). *
> 
> *Lo que yo entiendo con esta frase es que el profesor está enseñando las aulas de inglés a los estudiantes.*
> 
> *Mi opinión es que las clases no se enseñan, las clases se dan y se enseña a los estudiantes una materia.*
> 
> *Ivy29, de Colombia, asegura que esa frase es correctísima, cosa que yo no me he atrevido a contradecir. Me imagino que se trata simplemente de una diferencia de latitudes, así que os invito a que me digáis si esta frase os suena bien o no.*
> 
> *Un saludo*




Hola a todos:

Estoy de acuerdo con que las clases se dan o que el profesor enseña inglés a los estudiantes.

Pensando utópicamente, si los alumnos de esta frase fuesen profesores y les están mostrando la forma de dar sus clase, se que estoy forzando la situación, pero así vista, la frase *El profesor enseña a los estudiantes (IO) clases de Inglés (DO). *tendría un poquitín de potabilidad.

Saludos


----------



## mirx

Pues yo sólo pienso que es una redundancia pero no por eso mal.

En México normalemnte no se entiende "clase" como sinónimo de aula, clase es un grupo.

Fue con una chica que estaba en su clase.

Enseñar una clase, me suena a -ya lo dije- redundancia, pero creo que sí es correcto.

Enseñar es mostrar algo, y así pues puedes enseñar al contenido de una clase, que seía como dijo Brenda, las lecciones.

_Ps. Yo nunca diría que alguien enseña clases._


----------



## aceituna

mirx said:


> En México normalemnte no se entiende "clase" como sinónimo de aula, clase es un grupo.
> 
> Fue con una chica que estaba en su clase.
> 
> Enseñar una clase, me suena a -ya lo dije- redundancia, pero creo que sí es correcto.


 
Pero si consideras "clase" como el grupo de personas, entonces deberías decir "enseñar *a* una clase".

Enseñar = transmitir conocimientos. La clase (grupo de alumnos, grupo de lecciones, aula, ....) en ningún caso es "un conocimiento"...

Enseñar = mostrar. La clase (aula) sí se puede mostrar.


----------



## mirx

aceituna said:


> Pero si consideras "clase" como el grupo de personas, entonces deberías decir "enseñar *a* una clase".
> 
> Enseñar = transmitir conocimientos. La clase (grupo de alumnos, grupo de lecciones, aula, ....) en ningún caso es "un conocimiento"...
> 
> Enseñar = mostrar. La clase (aula) sí se puede mostrar.


 
Hola. ¿Cómo estás?

No me refería a eso, sino a clase como conjunto de información, de lecciones, y por eso digo que sería una redundancia, ya que es obvio que cuando enseñas tienes que dar información.

Y repito que nunca he oído eso y me suena igual de raro que a los demás.


----------



## Mariarayen

Para mí tampoco clase es sinónimo de aula. 
Enseñar clases no lo veo como redundancia, lo veo como incorrecto, a menos que se entienda con el significado que dice Gauchipen. De todas maneras, creo que en este caso se usaría más "mostrar" que "enseñar"


----------



## Jen83

NewDestinyX me solicitò mi opiniòn como colombiana respecto al tema del foro. Yo creo que se dice:
El profesor enseña inglés a los estudiantes o el profesor da a los estudiantes clases de inglés.


----------



## Jen83

Me quedò sonando la historia y no serà que lo que se quiere decir es:
En clase el profesor enseña a los alumnos inglés?
Porque normalmente creo que se puede decir: El profesor me enseñò en clase de inglés ...


----------



## mjmuak

No Jen, la frase que Ivy29 afirma que es correcta es "el profesor enseña clases de X a los alumnos". Ya hemos dicho todos que las clases no se enseñan sino que se dan o imparten y que se enseña algo. Yo he preguntado a otros colombianos y me dicen lo mismo. 

Muchas gracias a todos 

Saludos


----------



## Ivy29

Jen83 said:


> Me quedò sonando la historia y no serà que lo que se quiere decir es:
> En clase el profesor enseña a los alumnos inglés?
> Porque normalmente creo que se puede decir: El profesor me enseñò en clase de inglés ...


 

Enseñar una clase de anatomía ( ellipsis a alguien).
Yo enseño clases de anatomía ( ellipsis a los estudiantes de medicina)
Yo enseño clases de baile ( ellipsis a estudiantes o principiantes de baile).

Yo no confundo enseñar = MOSTRAR yo uso en este caso ENSEÑAR = teach.

Ivy29


----------



## aceituna

Ivy29 said:


> Enseñar una clase de anatomía ( ellipsis a alguien).
> Yo enseño clases de anatomía ( ellipsis a los estudiantes de medicina)
> Yo enseño clases de baile ( ellipsis a estudiantes o principiantes de baile).
> 
> Yo no confundo enseñar = MOSTRAR yo uso en este caso ENSEÑAR = teach.
> 
> Ivy29


 
Lo siento, pero por mucho que haya un "a alguien"/"a estudiantes"/etc. la frase sigue sonando mal...


----------



## roseruf

Hola a todos, la verdad es que coincido con la mayoría en que las clases se dan, al enseñarlas las muestras, pero aún así, si alguien me dijera esta frase,


mjmuak said:


> *El profesor **enseña a los estudiantes (IO) clases de Inglés (DO). *


  la verdad es que lo entendería como "dar" y no mostrar, aunque pensaría que el interlocutor es extranjero ya que me sonaría muy raro. Pero para entender que lo que hace es *mostrar *las aulas, para mi la frase sería *El profesor enseña a los estudiantes LAS clases de Inglés. *
 De lo contrario entiendo que las imparte o bien, como ha dicho un compañero, que la propia materia es "como dar una clase de inglés". Definitivamente me quedo con algo similar a "el profesor enseña inglés a los estudiantes".
Saludos, 

Roser


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Betildus said:


> Yo pondría:
> *- El profesor enseña a los estudiantes la asignatura de inglés .(redundancia con los estudiantes)*
> *- El profesor imparte la asignatura de inglés.*
> *- El profesor da clases de inglés.*
> Esperemos que opinan los demás.
> Saludos.


 
* El profesor da clases de inglés. *

* El profesor da un curso de inglés. No se dice asi tambien ?*

*saludos *

*Hiro Sasaki*


----------



## aceituna

Hiro Sasaki said:


> * El profesor da clases de inglés. *
> 
> *El profesor da un curso de inglés. No se dice asi tambien ?*
> 
> *saludos *
> 
> *Hiro Sasaki*


Las dos frases que propones son correctas, Hiro.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

aceituna said:


> Las dos frases que propones son correctas, Hiro.


 
Gracias,

Entonces,

*enseñar ingles/ asignatura, y no enseña clases.*

*dar o impartir clases/curso*

*saludos*

*Hiro Sasaki *


----------



## aceituna

Hiro Sasaki said:


> Gracias,
> 
> Entonces,
> 
> *enseñar ingles/ asignatura, y no enseña clases.*
> 
> *dar o impartir clases/curso*
> 
> *saludos*
> 
> *Hiro Sasaki *


 
Eso es


----------



## verismo21

“Enseñar clase(s) de...”  mi suposición de la razón semántica: 

Este tema se trata de la presencia de un tipo de anglicismo: el calco semántico del español de los Estados Unidos. Este fenómeno se llama aculturación y ocurre cuando dos lenguas están en contacto. Generalmente, la lengua minoritaria o prestataria (español) es receptiva a la mayoritaria o prestadora (inglés); por eso, el español se adapta sociocultural y sociolingüísticamente al nuevo contexto anglosajón. 

El calco semántico es un tipo de préstamo lingüístico interesante por no tomar la entidad fonética sino el significado de una palabra o frase extranjera.  En este caso se trata del idioma prestadora -el inglés-  traduciéndolo literalmente al español; por ejemplo, *enseñar clases de *(dar clases de – to teach classes), _dejar saber _(avisar, to let someone know), _tomar efecto _(tener efecto, surtir efecto-to take effect [drug]), _tomar ventaja de_ (aprovecharse de-to take advantage of), _ser familiar con _(estar al tanto de-to be familiar with), _correr para una oficina _(postular para un puesto político-to run for office), _cruzar el mensaje _(entenderse-to get the message across),  etc.

Esta variante española de los EE.UU. nos demuestra un dialecto bastante distinto al español estándar actual por la influencia constante del contacto de lenguas. Hay que enfocar en la manera de apreciar y observar la funcionalidad de cada variante sin prejuicio.


----------



## BETOREYES

He leído cada uno de vuestros comentarios, y hasta el momento no he encontrado nada que me convenza de que "_el profesor enseña clases de inglés_" sea incorrecto (aunque no me suena bien). Yo le doy el beneficio de la duda a IVY.

De todas maneras, creo que son preferibles las otras opciones que han planteado como "_dar clases de_", "_impartir clases de_", o "_dictar clases de_"; y que aun en Colombia suena muy rara la opción que plantea mi compatriota.


----------



## Ivy29

verismo21 said:


> “Enseñar clase(s) de...” mi suposición de la razón semántica:
> 
> Este tema se trata de la presencia de un tipo de anglicismo: el calco semántico del español de los Estados Unidos. Este fenómeno se llama aculturación y ocurre cuando dos lenguas están en contacto. Generalmente, la lengua minoritaria o prestataria (español) es receptiva a la mayoritaria o prestadora (inglés); por eso, el español se adapta sociocultural y sociolingüísticamente al nuevo contexto anglosajón.
> 
> El calco semántico es un tipo de préstamo lingüístico interesante por no tomar la entidad fonética sino el significado de una palabra o frase extranjera. En este caso se trata del idioma prestadora -el inglés- traduciéndolo literalmente al español; por ejemplo, *enseñar clases de *(dar clases de – to teach classes), _dejar saber _(avisar, to let someone know), _tomar efecto _(tener efecto, surtir efecto-to take effect [drug]), _tomar ventaja de_ (aprovecharse de-to take advantage of), _ser familiar con _(estar al tanto de-to be familiar with), _correr para una oficina _(postular para un puesto político-to run for office), _cruzar el mensaje _(entenderse-to get the message across), etc.
> 
> Esta variante española de los EE.UU. nos demuestra un dialecto bastante distinto al español estándar actual por la influencia constante del contacto de lenguas. Hay que enfocar en la manera de apreciar y observar la funcionalidad de cada variante sin prejuicio.


 
*Lo siento esto no es lo mismo*.
Enseñar clases y *enseñar clases de inglés*. Es bien sabido el uso de la preposición 'DE' como atributivo, y lo que uno enseña, como verbo de comunicación, unas clases de inglés, alemán, francés, etc. No la 'clases' SOLO. Por la simple razón que 'clase' sola no dice nada.

Ivy29



BETOREYES said:


> He leído cada uno de vuestros comentarios, y hasta el momento no he encontrado nada que me convenza de que "_el profesor enseña clases de inglés_" sea incorrecto (aunque no me suena bien). Yo le doy el beneficio de la duda a IVY.
> 
> De todas maneras, creo que son preferibles las otras opciones que han planteado como "_dar clases de_", "_impartir clases de_", o "_dictar clases de_"; y que aun en Colombia suena muy rara la opción que plantea mi compatriota.


 
*Betoreyes, agradezco tu opinión, pero quisera preguntarte qué te suena raro de :*
*Enseñar clases de matemática.*
*Enseñar clases de inglés.*
*Enseñar clases de español.*

*El verbo ENSEÑAR es el verbo por excelencia para comunicar algo, ciencia, arte para que alguien aprenda.*

Ivy29


----------



## belén

El tema del hilo ha quedado suficientemente claro, se borrará cualquier nuevo mensaje que no aporte algún aspecto no discutido de la cuestión, sin desviarse del tema, argumentando debidamente su postura, para lo cual no vale publicar una cita a un diccionario sin mayor explicación, por ejemplo.

Por favor, si alguien incumple el contenido de este aviso, reporténlo mediante el triángulo rojo que aparece en el margen superior derecho del mensaje. Les rogamos no hagan comentarios sobre la acción de los moderadores

Gracias,
Belén


----------



## Jeromed

Ivy29 said:


> Enseñar una clase de anatomía ( ellipsis a alguien).
> Yo enseño clases de anatomía ( ellipsis a los estudiantes de medicina)
> Yo enseño clases de baile ( ellipsis a estudiantes o principiantes de baile).
> 
> Yo no confundo enseñar = MOSTRAR yo uso en este caso ENSEÑAR = teach.
> 
> Ivy29


 
El problema es que una clase no es 'susceptible de ser enseñada'. Lo que se enseña es una materia (en una clase).
Por tanto, si alguien dice que "el profesor enseña una clase", el oyente, confundido, va a entender 'enseñar' como si fuera 'mostrar'.


----------



## Mafe Dongo

Maria Jose me envió un mensaje para paticipar en este hilo. He leído todos posts, y la verdad es que no encuentro alguno que me convenza de que "_el profesor enseña clases de inglés_" sea totalmente incorrecto. 

Soy de la costa norte de Colombia y es muy natural para mis oídos, esta frase.

La palabra _clase_ aparte del significar _salón o aula_, la entiendo como materia, asignatura, curso, lección, programa de estudio...

¿Qué materia enseñas este año?
¿Quién está enseñando la clase de inglés?
¿Qué lección va a enseñar?
¿Qué clase tienes ahora, inglés?
...

No se si mi explicación sirva de algo. Correcto o no, asi lo decimos la mayoría y desde siempre.

Saludos!


----------

